# Empisal- Knitmaster model 305 guidance



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everyone,
Today, my husband bought a used Empisal- Knitmaster model 305 standard knitting machine.
This is very new to me and I noticed it doesn't come with punchcards but it does have the Pattern card series....do you not need punchcards to produce the stitches like lace or tuck?

Does anyone know of some resources that would help me understand how to use this machine? The manual is in rough shape.

Any guidance is much appreciated.
Thank you kindly,
Connie


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know about the Model 305, but there are links to pattern cards for Model 302. Perhaps they will lead you in the right direction:

Empisal 302: http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/stdcards/empisal_302.pdf
KnitMaster 302: http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/stdcards/km%20302%20pattern%20cards.pdf

Main page of punchcard and pattern card downloads: http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/punchcardsets.html


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Ginny,
Thank you for your reply. I do have the paper pattern cards that come with the machine. I guess I thought there was suppose to be mylars to use.

I guess all you need are the pattern cards to set up the machine to read the different stitch patterns? And you don't have to use punch cards it looks like it is programmed in this machine?

There was no Youtube videos on the Empisal Knitmaster 305 which would have been great just to get an idea of how this machine does patterning.

Again , thank you for your help!!


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

I would love to have a knitting Machine, I am from Canada and I have never found any one that sells them here, if any Canadian out there can tell me where in Canada to buy them.
I am in Milton Ontario if by chance you can help please email me.
Thank you 
Joyce.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

The 305 is not a punchcard machine.....The 'pattern cards' you have....show you what buttons/knobs/levers to select on your machine...to create the particular stitch pattern shown on each card...
The manual will explain it all....Here is a free downloadable copy of the 305 manual:
http://app.box.com/shared/3g5d0rq9q7/1/73555851/14225217617/1


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

scotchbroad said:


> I would love to have a knitting Machine, I am from Canada and I have never found any one that sells them here, if any Canadian out there can tell me where in Canada to buy them.
> I am in Milton Ontario if by chance you can help please email me.
> Thank you
> Joyce.


I am in Burlington, ON and have a Singer/Studio/Silver Reed machine for sale.
Please contact if of interested
[email protected]


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you Tallie9!! That's exactly what I needed and it certainly sheds some light to this machine.
Your time and correspondence is much appreciated!
Thank you so very much.


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

I have Empisal 91& 860, No punch cards-just 8 push buttons. Excellent knitting machines.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

PETER SMITH TRADING ON 15 Gower St. Toronto.
416-752-1828.
www.petersmithtrading.com.
that is the biggest location I know that sells knitting machines. Also yarn and accessories.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

effiemae said:


> I have Empisal 91& 860, No punch cards-just 8 push buttons. Excellent knitting machines.


Do you have the stitch pattern book for those '8 push button' machines?


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Tallie9,
The empisal 305 machine has 6 green buttons 3 on each side of the cam. Yes, I do have the stitch pattern booklet.

I did have a singer standard 700 at one time and I thought it would be the same but it is not as the 700 is a punchcard 24 st repeat. You would punch your card set the levers and just knit . But I think this Empisal is more of a hand manipulation technique. I will have to spend some time with it and work through the manual.

Thanks again for all your help !


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Connie580 said:


> Hi Tallie9,
> The empisal 305 machine has 6 green buttons 3 on each side of the cam. Yes, I do have the stitch pattern booklet.
> I did have a singer standard 700 at one time and I thought it would be the same but it is not as the 700 is a punchcard 24 st repeat. You would punch your card set the levers and just knit . But I think this Empisal is more of a hand manipulation technique. I will have to spend some time with it and work through the manual.
> Thanks again for all your help !


Connie580.......My question "Do you have the stitch pattern book for those '8 push button' machines?"...was not meant for you......It was meant for 'effiemae'.....
...I'm sorry for the confusion...


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes, sorry about that the confusion was on my part....thanks


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, I have a stitch pattern book for my Empisal's called EMPISAL STITCH PATTERN BOOK. IT has a reference on how to use your Brother Knitting Machine in the INDEX. This book has hundreds of Pattern Stitch combinations. A real little GEM to own.


----------



## Droopyrose (May 8, 2016)

Does your 305 have the copper lock that slide in at the right hand end to lock the mechanism when traveling the machine. My husband was given one of these machines but is missing that piece What I need is a picture of the piece and the measurements. We downloaded both the manual and the pattern cards from the site mentioned in other replies Hoping that someone can help Droopyrose


----------



## erny (Aug 17, 2018)

I have old imperial knitmaster 305 automatic machine and i need intruction for using the machine


----------

